# Roamio OTA - TCD846510



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

If anyone is looking for a Roamio OTA, let me know. I bought the above on eBay a few months ago, then decided to go the YouTube TV route. Wanted to offer it here first before relisting.

Service is not included. I had it on a $9.99 plan, but YMMV as with all things TiVo.

Was thinking $50 plus shipping. Certainly open to offers as well. 

Thanks!


----------

